# want to try fly fishing?-and tying-help please?



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

hey everyone-----havent posted in a while but i have been giving it some consideration onsome small time fly fishing, crappies, blugills....and so on......but really interests me is the light tackle that seems to go with the fly fishing......i dont even own a rod anymore that would carry anything over 10 lb test and most of them are aspooled with 4-6lb....anyway....i hate to spend a bunch on fly tying stuff because it can be expensive so does anyone have an idea for to to try and ty some flies without buying all of the stuff for more experienced tiers?---any help would be great...thanks alot---tony


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I sent you a e-mail I also live in Lancaster and have been tying for about 6 yrs now contact me if you would like some help. Matt


----------



## delphonz (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Am new to the site. Great site. I also am from the area that you guys are.
would love to hook up with either of you and go flyfishing. eye4neye I can lend you a rod just to go. Stonefly71 would love to go withyou and get your opions on the area waters. Heck maybe the 3 of the us could go.

Dan Thomas


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

for flyfishing walmart has a shakespear combo for around 20.00 I have fished for about 5or6yrs with a shakespear combo before this year I broke down and bought a new rod because I wanted something a little more delicate as for tying cabelas has a clearance fly tying kit with all the tools and material you will need to get started for around 25.00 but something else to think about is that you usualy end up spending 15.00 to 50.00 dollars on material to tie a .99 to 2.50 fly fly tying is addictive and so is flyfishing . Back to the fishing part bluegill and other sunfish are the perfect fish to start on they are more forgiving of a bad cast they may run but they come right back don't forget where there are sunfish there are probably largemouth anyways if you need any more help pm me I am glad to help as every one I met on this forum is later big_fish


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry guys it's been awhile. Been fighting workers comp. But soon as it gets warm we can do . I'm going to see if libarary will let us use a table there or something. As I have plenty of tying things to show you all how to go about it and can give you prices on getting you started. E-mail me at [email protected] and put fly tying in subject. Later Matt and I'll give you my cell and home numbers to get in touch.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Talked to libarary today and they said We if anyone in or around lacaster wants to learn . Can do so there I just have to request one of there tables to do so. Please get in touch wiyh me if you want to do this Later Matt


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Matt,

Just got your message. Sorry I am just responding. We can get there soon,or we can do it here at my house. 
That is not a problem at all. I have a huge Bar in the downstairs complete with some bar stools and some drinks too I believe. PM me if you want to get together maybe next week or so.

Tony


----------

